# Suspended members



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

I have been a member of a cpl different forums where members are "suspended" and I don't understand the cause. I assume there are rules that were violated. If so, what rules? If cetain rule violations warrant suspension are there other rules that warrant lower levels of discipline short of suspension?  If so, what are the rules and what are the levels of discipline? Who decides when a rule was violated and who decides the level of discipline? Just interested in the judiciary process used here.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2012)

Bama BBQ, morning...   This link is to the "terms of service".....     Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 11, 2012)

You can get suspended by stealing my recipes. lol


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2012)

SMF does not allow , dirty jokes, political discussions, religious discussions or soliciting members by unauthorized adverisers(SPAM), so the opportunity for confrontational  discussions are greatly diminished.

We've got a GREAT group of guys and gals that work behind the scenes, to keep SMF a safe place to hang out.. If there's a questionable post, it's most likely held, reviewed and then released, modified or removed.

So, keep your posts respectful, and all is good!

My 2 cents

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2012)

I got suspended in jr high for a week for flushing a cherry bomb down the toilet.

Hey i didnt know it was going to blow the [email protected] outta the commode 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Cost my dad like 200 bux and me a butt blistering.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 11, 2012)

nepas said:


> I got suspended in jr high for a week for flushing a cherry bomb down the toilet.
> 
> Hey i didnt know it was going to blow the [email protected] outta the commode :icon_eek:   Cost my dad like 200 bux and me a butt blistering.  :Bottom:



LMAO!!!!


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2012)

My dad suspended me using his left arm.....  His right hand was pretty busy......


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Bama BBQ, morning...   This link is to the "terms of service".....     Dave
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service


Good stuff...Thanks.  Amazing there are any issues at all.  Seems like common sence to me.


----------



## linguica (Nov 11, 2012)

nepas said:


> I got suspended in jr high for a week for flushing a cherry bomb down the toilet.
> 
> Hey i didnt know it was going to blow the [email protected] outta the commode
> 
> ...


Same here only difference is that we made _trinitroiodide,an easily made contact explosive. We didn't get in trouble because nobody new what it was. Made it from "The Blasters Handbook" available from the Government Printing Office.  The only problem was that anyone that orders the book , their name is sent to the FBI.  That was trouble. High school was fun._


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Same here only difference is that we made _trinitroiodide,an easily made contact explosive. We didn't get in trouble because nobody new what it was. Made it from "The Blasters Handbook" available from the Government Printing Office.  The only problem was that anyone that orders the book , their name is sent to the FBI.  That was trouble. High school was fun._


LOL.  That IS trouble!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 11, 2012)

Only problem with trinitroiodide is it is not very stable.  We had some crystals drying on a sheet of filter paper when I was in High School and I guess a random bit of dust landed just right.  That was interesting.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 11, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> My dad suspended me using his left arm.....  His right hand was pretty busy......


LOL! Dave, I think your dad and mine might be related.


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 11, 2012)

I applause this site for taking suspension seriously but then again the members here are responsible and generally keep nonsense to a minimum. I have left several sites due to the irresponsible postings of some members. Free speech does not mean that racial, insulting and political postings will be tolerated. It's is one site where I can visit and learn and contribute in a responsible way. 
Thank you all


----------



## dward51 (Nov 11, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> LOL! Dave, I think your dad and mine might be related.


I was an organic chemistry major in college.  It's amazing my buddies and I, 1) I escaped alive....  2) Never got arrested....  Of course back then "Homeland Security" was a good ole' boy on the porch with a cooler full of iced down Miller 7 ounce "ponies", an old dog, and a shotgun.  A "computer" was this building the size of a department store and only NASA could afford them.  Slide rules, remember them?

I also remember hearing the neighbor's at my grandparents farm celebrate new years.  Tossing Dynamite was not uncommon back then, and if you were over 18 you could buy it over the counter at the local feed and seed (try that today). 

At least I will have valuable skills when the Zombie Apocalypse comes.  You would be amazed at what can be made from common kitchen and bath products.   I could say more, but I'm not certain about the statute of limitations, so I better not.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Good thing they did not have forums back then either.  We would have been banned for sure as we were all just plain stupid crazy (ahhh, the folly of youth).


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, they put kids in jail now for less than the stupid things we did.

Then again, the kids now are seriously doing stupid things that warrant jail time they never get.

Go figger?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## humdinger (Nov 11, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> _*SMF does not allow*_   , dirty jokes, _*political discussions, religious discussions *_or soliciting memb  ers by unauthorized adverisers(SPAM), so the opportunity for confrontational  discussions are greatly diminished.
> 
> We've got a GREAT group of guys and gals that work behind the scenes, to keep SMF a safe place to hang out.. If there's a questionable post, it's most likely held, reviewed and then released, modified or removed.
> 
> ...


No wonder I love this forum so much! When I first joined I was surprisingly pleased with how everyone was so patient, accepting, understanding, and willing to help one another. After reading Todd's comment, now it all makes sense.

I do know there are some GREAT people who work behind the scenes to keep the SMF gears turning smoothly by screening posts, but it always helps when you have the right rules/regulations in place! Keep up the good work "Moderators"! Thanks for making this a wonderful environment for smoking lovers everywhere.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2012)

This is my take on how the Moderators react to posts...While[color= rgb(70, 70, 70)]  Friendly debate is acceptable...Rude Arguing is not any kind of Fun and Threads may be Locked from time to time to allow a cooling off period...[/color]

Please be nice to one another... Disparaging Comments about another members Post, Education, Abilities or Intent...Is just not right and will have to be deleted with a Warning sent...Further infractions will be grounds for Suspension and/or Banning from the SMF...We all lose in this situation...JJ


----------

